# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  BKK Corp, HiSilk Kenkonkari Importer

## BKK Corp

hai rekan-rekan forum koi-s sekalian, ijinkan kami  untuk lebih memperkenalkan BKK Corp dan produknya

BKK Corp adalah importir dari produk pakan HiSilk  Kenkonkari, berikut FAQ sebagai panduan tentang BKK Corp dan HiSilk  :


FAQ BKK Corp

a. apa visi dan misi BKK Corp ?
   * kami menciptakan market baru untuk supplier
   * kami membuat produk yang populer semakin populer
   * kami menciptakan value untuk teman-teman penghobi dengan membuat produk yang bagus lebih terjangkau
   * kami turut serta dalam peningkatan kualitas ikan koi di Indonesia secara keseluruhan dengan produk dan kebijakan kami

b. apakah BKK Corp mempunyai toko ?

    tidak, BKK Corp lebih fokus melayani pembelian  online. kami hanya mempunyai tempat pengambilan barang bagi yang mau mengambil  langsung (dengan perjanjian)


c. mengapa BKK Corp tidak mempunyai toko  ?

       karena kami importir dan kedepannya akan  menjual barang kami melalui reseller-reseller

       setelah grup reseller terbentuk, kami hanya  akan melayani pembelian online sebagai fungsi kontrol


d. dimana saja tempat pengambilan barang  ?

       ada di daerah mangga dua, pesing dan  tangerang

       untuk alamat lengkap akan diberikan setelah ada  konfirmasi pembelian


e. siapa saja reseller BKK Corp ?

       saat ini yang sudah resmi menjadi reseller kami  adalah Holis Bale Aquarium untuk wilayah Bandung

       wilayah lainnya masih dalam  penjajakan


f. apakah barang yang dijual BKK Corp asli  ?

      100% asli langsung dari pabriknya


g. mengapa harga bisa murah ?

       karena efisiensi di supply chain  kami



FAQ HiSilk


a. apa keunggulan utama pakan Hisilk ?

      kandungan asam amino pada protein HiSilk  merupakan yang paling mendekati kebutuhan koi sehingga penyerapan protein sangat  efisien

      ditambah lagi kandungan glisin yang tinggi  membantu proses detoksifikasi pada hati koi sehingga membuat shiroji dan skin  terjaga


b. bisakah HiSilk digunakan sebagai pakan utama  ?

       bisa dan akan sangat baik bila digunakan  sebagai pakan utama. Terutama dengan harga sekarang yang sangat  reasonable


c. apakah ikan cepat gemuk dan cepat kurus dengan  HiSilk ?

       secara scientific tidak ada dasar dari  pernyataan diatas. kami telah mensurvey beberapa penghobi yang menggunakan  HiSilk sebagai pakan utama dan tidak menemukan fenomena ini

       dugaan kami fenomena ini terjadi pada penghobi  yang hanya menggunakan HiSilk sebentar sehingga body ikan belum  stabil

       seperti halnya ketika manusia diberi asupan  gizi yang baik untuk meningkatkan berat badannya, asupan gizi yang baik itu  perlu dilakukan dalam jangka waktu yang panjang sehingga berat badannya  stabil


d. adakah efek samping penggunaan HiSilk dalam  jangka panjang ?

    efek sampingnya adalah body ikan lebih berisi,  skin dan shiroji terjaga kualitasnya serta membuat air kolam tidak cepat  kotor

----------


## BKK Corp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## crimsonero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

> Contact personnya ada?


tuh... di footer nya ID: BKK Corp

----------


## BKK Corp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## crimsonero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikoiman

Maaf, mau nanya harganya berapa sekarang? Tks

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BKK Corp

> om kalo size M harganya sama?


sama pak



> Wiihhh.. Mantap... Izin add pin bb BKK corp yah.. Sukses..


terimakasih pak sudah di add



> size M equal berapa mili ya?
> 
> ikan saya 10cm - 35cm


4-5 mm pak



> Kalo hisilk jd makanan utama apakah menggantikan growth? Jd hisilk wg dan color?


iya pak biasa menggantikan higrow atau dimix dengan higrow yang biasa
kombinasi pakannya seperti yang bapak bilang, hisilk wg color



> dgn BKK, harga pakan hi silk terjangkau... yipieeeeee


makasih pak 
semoga memberikan manfaat bagi para penghobi



> skitar 5mm om.. ikan sy size 25cm pake yg large om. gk masalah tuh.. ikan malah cepet gede jadinya.. skali masuk ke mulut lsg penuh hahahaha


memang ada penghobi yang kasih size L bahkan untuk ikan kecil
sebagian lebih suka pakai m untuk ikan kecilnya
terima kasih sharingnya pak



> akhirnya ikan gw bisa mkn Hs lagi....hrgnya BKK lbh terjangkau..heehhehe


heehe makasih pak



> btw yg potatoes gak jual yah?


yang potato belum masukin pak
mudah-mudahan kedepannya masuk juga



> Bkk madukin produk2 lain dunk... sperti obat2an, aksesories...


mohon doa dan supportnya ya pak



> Hadeh makin berat dah KC Senang2


jadi seru pak, meningkatkan kualitas ikan secara keseluruhan  ::

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

> Aduhhh para member Kois.. ini TANTE BKK loh bukan om...  masa dipaksa jd transgender nihhh, nanti suaminya marah lohhhh... hahahaha


hahahaha om dony kocak abis..

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chrollo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BKK Corp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fanta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

pm dong tante harganya.... tks

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BKK Corp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BUDAKOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BKK Corp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

> Wiss mantappp ditunggu event promosinya


Ngga nebeng promosi juga omm biar sekalian, hahhaha bagi yang membutuhkan hisilk singking bisa hubungi om david

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BKK Corp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BKK Corp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bbongso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wiyonggo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> sepertinya ada kesalahpahaman dari customer mengenai HiSIlk Cina
> Hi Silk 21 Kenkokanri yang kami jual adalah made in japan, diproduksi oleh Kawaguchi Shoten di Jepang
> produk ini sejauh pengetahuan kami belum dilisensikan ke Cina
> 
> 
> ada customer yang berpikir Silky White adalah HiSIlk Kenkokanri made in China
> 
> 
> sekedar meluruskan, informasi yang kami dapatkan produk silky white adalah keluaran dari Kyorin China (Kyorin Jepang adalah produsen pakan merk Hikari)
> jadi tidak ada hubungannya dengan HiSIlk Kenkokanri


Kami mau menambahkan sedikit mengenai produk di atas berhubung Seiryuu merupakan importir pertama dari produk Silky White. Kami sebagai importir dan penjual,  tidak pernah sekalipun  mengklaim bahwa Silky White merupakan produk yg sama , bahkan mempunyai fungsi yg mirip, dengan Hi Silk Kenkokanri dari Kawaguchi, Japan. Sebaliknya, dari awal promosi kami sudah menyatakan bahwa produk tersebut adalah buatan Kyorin China (pabrik yg sama dengan Hikari tetapi berlokasi di China).

Kami pun ingin menambahkan bahwa sudah lama kami tidak meng-import pakan tersebut lagi karena respon pasar yg kurang baik di Indonesia, sehingga bila saat ini masih ada barang yg beredar pasti merupakan stock lama sekali atau merupakan stock dari importir lain. 

Kami hanya ingin menegaskan bahwa bila ada asumsi tersebut, maka itu tidak ada sangkut paut nya dengan kami. Kemungkinan besar ada customer / end-user yg berasumsi sendiri karena nama produk nya yg mirip dan berbeda 1 huruf saja: "SILK" dan "SILKY". Atau mungkin juga ada pihak2 lain yg ingin mengadu domba di saat2 seperti ini. 

Trims.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

> Om Yogas, uda lama gak muncul ni...


Lama ga muncul dmn Suhu TWW? Trubus, Patroli, Buser apa di Valencia  :Behindsofa:

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BKK Corp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Saya sudah beli dan barang diantar. Barang ASLI, terjangkau dan diterima dengan baik. Terima kasih BKK.

----------


## BKK Corp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BKK Corp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pxa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pxa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pxa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

> Kaya gorengan pas pv yah om?


hahaha...LS2

----------


## BKK Corp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edy Montener

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dede nurdin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dede nurdin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

